# Dendrobium normanbyense



## The Mutant (Jan 25, 2015)

Finally! It took forever for it to open all of the buds and unfurl the flowers enough for me to take pictures of them.

This is my little darling that I've had for about 1½ years now. This is its third flowering since I got it, so it seems easy to get to flower. The first time it had 3 flowers, the second time it had 2 spikes with a total of 7 flowers, and this time it has 5 spikes with a total of 14 flowers (it has a 6th spike with one single bud but I don't want to wait for that one, since it's so far behind the rest). It has increased its flower count by leaps and bounds. 

Oh, and with 14 flowers the vanilla fragrance is much more pronounced than earlier flowerings.



The first picture is a comparison between how it looks today and when I got it. As you might notice, the bulbs are a bit wrinkled in the first picture. This is due to the Great Drought my orchids all experienced during summer. At least I didn't kill this one.

The funny thing is that I was worried when I got it because it didn't have that many roots... And, yes. It needs to be repotted.






The colour isn't quite right in this picture (the purple is too red):





This is better:





I love all those spots!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 25, 2015)

Gorgeous! How big can it get? Also, does it grow warm or cold?


----------



## troy (Jan 25, 2015)

Very nice, can't get mine to bloom aarrggghh


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 25, 2015)

Shiva said:


> Gorgeous! How big can it get? Also, does it grow warm or cold?


Thank you. 

I don't know how big they can get. I guess mine won't get any taller, only wider. It's a mighty ~22cm (9") tall including the pot, so it's not a large Den.

It's from the Latouria section, so not a cold grower. Mine get temps from the warmer end of intermediate temps to the colder end of warm ones. Perfect for a windowsill in other words. Oh, and mine stands together with the multis, but I think it can grow and flower perfectly well at lower light levels.



troy said:


> Very nice, can't get mine to bloom aarrggghh


Threaten it!


----------



## troy (Jan 25, 2015)

Lol.. I'll put it in a brighter spot. yours is nice


----------



## MaryPientka (Jan 25, 2015)

Lovely! I can see its influence in my hybrid. Great growing!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 25, 2015)

Lovely. I thought these liked to be 'under-potted'?


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 25, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> Lovely. I thought these liked to be 'under-potted'?


Hmm... You're absolutely right. The question is; how under-potted is good and how under-potted is too under-potted? The plant grows in two directions and both sides have reached the edge of the pot.

I will at least replace the bark though, since it wasn't that fresh when I got it so I think it's rather deteriorated by now.


----------



## Secundino (Jan 25, 2015)

Just lovely! A bit of envy, too...


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 25, 2015)

1-2 years growth is my suggestion


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 25, 2015)

Such a colorful dendrobium...nice growing. I need one of these!


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 25, 2015)

That's wild!! I love the combination of spotted petals and the bright purple lip.. 9 inches is pretty small for this section of Dendrobium, so good thing if it stays compact instead of becoming a 4-foot monster like spectabile or macrophyllum..


----------



## limuhead (Jan 26, 2015)

To my understanding normanbyense was once considered a variety of atroviolaceum. It has been given species status for, well not sure how long. H&R was selling them as atroviolaceum var. Pygmy I have grown a few, very easy to grow, tolerant of light levels, water, fert, just about everything. One of the better species in the section I think.
Yours will look like this very soon. I think this is in a 4 inch pot, roots cracked the pot so I just dropped it in a 6 inch, no media.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 26, 2015)

thats a great display


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 26, 2015)

Holhy $%^&*(!!!!


----------



## MaryPientka (Jan 26, 2015)

paphioboy said:


> Holhy $%^&*(!!!!



I agree


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2015)

Both nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 26, 2015)

limuhead said:


> To my understanding normanbyense was once considered a variety of atroviolaceum. It has been given species status for, well not sure how long. H&R was selling them as atroviolaceum var. Pygmy I have grown a few, very easy to grow, tolerant of light levels, water, fert, just about everything. One of the better species in the section I think.
> Yours will look like this very soon. I think this is in a 4 inch pot, roots cracked the pot so I just dropped it in a 6 inch, no media.
> [Amazing picture]


They seem to have changed it when I was trying to find one, because at first I looked for atroviolaceum var. pygmy and then normanbyense. I don't care what they call it; it's small, easy and has gorgeous flowers. 

I agree. It seems very easy and sturdy. Perfect beginner's Dendrobium species I would say.

Wow!  I hope it doesn't grow that big (although the display is amazing :drool: ) 'cause then it won't fit on the windowsill anymore!


----------



## Secundino (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh wow, that is stunning! But remember you are growing under hawaian conditions, comparing is not fair! We have 'cold' winter now!!!


----------



## limuhead (Jan 26, 2015)

Secundino said:


> Oh wow, that is stunning! But remember you are growing under hawaian conditions, comparing is not fair! We have 'cold' winter now!!!



Not comparing, just letting everyone know what to expect. I have seen 2 inch pots with 10 flowers, 6 inch pots can have over 100 flowers and the plant is about the size of a basketball...


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 26, 2015)

limuhead said:


> Not comparing, just letting everyone know what to expect. I have seen 2 inch pots with 10 flowers, 6 inch pots can have over 100 flowers and the plant is about the size of a basketball...



I will find space for this one. What an incredible display!


----------



## abax (Jan 27, 2015)

Very weirdly attractive and the idea of smelling vanilla 
is very appealing. Good show Terese and limu!


----------



## Secundino (Jan 27, 2015)

Even with half of the flowers it would be tempting....!


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 27, 2015)

Secundino said:


> Even with half of the flowers it would be tempting....!


Elsner might get it in stock again. Get one. oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice plant, The Mutant!

I'd have to give up half my greenhouse if I had a plant as big as limuhead's!


----------



## jjkOC (Jan 28, 2015)

Those are some psychedelic flowers!


----------



## Secundino (Jan 28, 2015)

The Mutant said:


> Elsner might get it in stock again. Get one. oke:



I will! :rollhappy:


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 17, 2015)

Urrrr...

Now I have to add another dend to my wish list.

A mixed blessing indeed.

Now to sell it to my better half.


----------

